# Texas trip



## Mike1950

Do not know if this is appropriate forum but the Bull part caught my eye and i thought it fit. Not totally set on exact date but I think last week in Oct. We will be in Houston for a couple 3 days. Driving in through Ok. If possible would like to have lunch or? With the local yahoo.... errr aaa the native texans. Willprobably cinch up next month.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodman6415

Mike1950 said:


> Do not know if this is appropriate forum but the Bull part caught my eye and i thought it fit. Not totally set on exact date but I think last week in Oct. We will be in Houston for a couple 3 days. Driving in through Ok. If possible would like to have lunch or? With the local yahoo.... errr aaa the native texans. Willprobably cinch up next month.


If you happen to be bringing some of that awesome maple ... I would drive over and buy your lunch ... that's saying a lot from me ... not a fan of Houston...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tclem

Well detour through Mississippi

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

woodman6415 said:


> If you happen to be bringing some of that awesome maple ... I would drive over and buy your lunch ... that's saying a lot from me ... not a fan of Houston...



With a population of 6 million , i have never been to Texas, let alone houston. But i KNOW i wont like it... Hate big city traffic. will love the wide open spaces of Texas,

but am looking forward to trip. If everybody wants to get a wish list, i might be convinced to drag trailer. I probably will have more then jusg this crappy maple...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem

Mike1950 said:


> With a population of 6 million , i have never been to Texas, let alone houston. But i KNOW i wont like it... but am looking forward to trip. If everybody wants to get a wish list, i might be convinced to drag trailer. I probably will have more then jusg this crappy maple...
> 
> View attachment 129464
> 
> View attachment 129463


You will like Mississippi. Texas is a horrible place. Just think. Vicksburg.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950

Tclem said:


> You will like Mississippi. Texas is a horrible place. Just think. Vicksburg.


Vicksburg and the Naches trace are cool but i know a nut in missisispii that catches live hogs , gators and snakes in his skivvies and flipflops. I will stick ta watchin those types on "Deliverance"

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

Mike1950 said:


> Vicksburg and the Naches trace are cool but i know a nut in missisispii that catches live hogs , gators and snakes in his skivvies and flipflops. I will stick ta watchin those types on "Deliverance"


Well dang. Sure hope you can detour a little out of the way. May drive west a ways

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415

Mike1950 said:


> With a population of 6 million , i have never been to Texas, let alone houston. But i KNOW i wont like it... Hate big city traffic. will love the wide open spaces of Texas,
> 
> but am looking forward to trip. If everybody wants to get a wish list, i might be convinced to drag trailer. I probably will have more then jusg this crappy maple...
> 
> View attachment 129464
> 
> View attachment 129463


I can't speak for my fellow Texans but I know I would definitely be interested in some of that ... I love crappy maple ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Mike, I will ride up with Wendell and we'll take as much of that maple and maybe some crappy walnut off your hands. Houston, or the Armpit of Texas as I call it, it not my favorite place to be, but I would like to meet you in person. I've got some Mesquite thins that you might like for boxes. 

@El Guapo, @chippin-in and @Wildthings are all in the neighborhood, maybe they would grace us with their presence. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol

@Mike1950 sure would like to meet you in person and have lunch. Let me know your plans when it gets closer to the time you arrive. As the others said, would love a shot at some more BLM burl. 

Scott

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> Mike, I will ride up with Wendell and we'll take as much of that maple and maybe some crappy walnut off your hands. Houston, or the Armpit of Texas as I call it, it not my favorite place to be, but I would like to meet you in person. I've got some Mesquite thins that you might like for boxes.
> 
> @El Guapo, @chippin-in and @Wildthings are all in the neighborhood, maybe they would grace us with their presence. Tony





Foot Patrol said:


> @Mike1950 sure would like to meet you in person and have lunch. Let me know your plans when it gets closer to the time you arrive. As the others said, would love a shot at some more BLM burl.
> 
> Scott



I would like to meet all of you- I will get schedule down when we see son next month.


----------



## Tony

Hopefully it's not Friday or Saturday. I've got a booth at a festival up near Dallas that weekend. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> Hopefully it's not Friday or Saturday. I've got a booth at a festival up near Dallas that weekend. Tony



Thinking it will be the 22 or 29 of oct. both sundays

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

I have met quite a few northern members and @Bean_counter, it would be nice to add some southin names to list.


----------



## Mike Hill

Maybe my High School reunion will be then and I'll be in Texas aga.......

I must warn you the difference between Houston and WA will be staggering!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

Mike Hill said:


> Maybe my High School reunion will be then and I'll be in Texas aga.......
> 
> I must warn you the difference between Houston and WA will be staggering!



Yes I know- been to Seattle Chicago-baltimore-Memphis-boston-La-NO and a few other of the large cities. I live in the largest city between Seattle and Minneapolis- a whooping 150K maybe 400,000 in the whole county. 30 minutes here in any direction and you can be nowhere. 30 minutes in Seattle and you might not have moved yet. Dan loves it there- me- I will love leaving it. The wide open spaces of rural Texas are more my liking. But we are going to see his house and visit- thank goodness I do not have to leave my little spot on planet. Just the number 6 million makes my BP go up thinking about driving there....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Mike1950 said:


> Just the number 6 million makes my BP go up thinking about driving there....


That and the heat and humidity.............................

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> I have met quite a few northern members and @Bean_counter, it would be nice to add some southin names to list.



Bean doesn't count as a Southerner, it snows where he's at. Still considered a dam Yankee.......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> Bean doesn't count as a Southerner, it snows where he's at. Still considered a dam Yankee.......


No wood for you- discriminating against Yanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> No wood for you- discriminating against Yanks



I'm not worried, by tomorrow you'll forget I said that

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

Mike Hill said:


> That and the heat and humidity.............................



This is why we picked Oct, that and our good weather is fading then. Funny Dan comes here in summer- 90 and 15% humidity and complains about it being cold. Our daughter-works in yellowstone. Comes here in Nov. complains about it being cold- Yellowstone is a mile high dry and gets so cold it freezes old faithful mid air. she complains about it being humid and cold...


----------



## El Guapo

Count me in! Heck, you can even have one of the beers @Tony owes me. With interest, it must be up to 27 beers by now!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415

El Guapo said:


> Count me in! Heck, you can even have one of the beers @Tony owes me. With interest, it must be up to 27 beers by now!


Wait a minute... are you saying @Tony has credit with you ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

woodman6415 said:


> Wait a minute... are you saying @Tony has credit with you ?



Yup. He's handsome but not very bright...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


> Yup. He's handsome but not very bright...


A fool and his money soon parted

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Get your wish list together- not an interest thread- a wish list thread- Don't want to get in trouble. Hell who am I kidding I am always in some kind of trouble. Will be going to mill early in Oct. will be in Suburban so length has to be a consideration.


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> Get your wish list together- not an interest thread- a wish list thread- Don't want to get in trouble. Hell who am I kidding I am always in some kind of trouble. Will be going to mill early in Oct. will be in Suburban so length has to be a consideration.



I think you'll be within the rules. We would be doing the trade in person so the rules don't apply, I think. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415

Wish for ... 10 to 12 inches by 10 to 12 inches x 8/4 thick ... or anything you bring ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


> I think you'll be within the rules. We would be doing the trade in person so the rules don't apply, I think. Tony


Wait a minute ... there are rules ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

woodman6415 said:


> Wait a minute ... there are rules ?



Ya, if we don't follow them @ripjack13 will tear us up like, well, like a T-rex.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> I think you'll be within the rules. We would be doing the trade in person so the rules don't apply, I think. Tony



Now I know we are trouble- tony is thinkin

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

woodman6415 said:


> Wait a minute ... there are rules ?


RULES! we dont need no stinkin rules!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> Ya, if we don't follow them @ripjack13 will tear us up like, well, like a T-rex.



Not skeered of him.............

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill

woodman6415 said:


> Wish for ... 10 to 12 inches by 10 to 12 inches x 8/4 thick ... or anything you bring ..


If this thread had started here, I'd be.......

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem

Mike1950 said:


> Get your wish list together- not an interest thread- a wish list thread- Don't want to get in trouble. Hell who am I kidding I am always in some kind of trouble. Will be going to mill early in Oct. will be in Suburban so length has to be a consideration.


Hmmmmmm. Cutting board wood. Pine and oak is on my list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tclem said:


> Hmmmmmm. Cutting board wood. Pine and oak is on my list


- Not bringing ya no stinkin Pine...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem

Mike1950 said:


> - Not bringing ya no stinkin Pine...


Well bring some oak or something. I'll start stashing some money now


----------



## Mike1950

Tclem said:


> Well bring some oak or something. I'll start stashing some money now



Oak???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

@Mike1950 Where exactly in Houston will you be coming? PM me if you don't want to post it. You can be in "Houston" and be 60 miles from someone in "Houston". Oh the weather is awesome here in late October 80 - 90° Humidity sometimes as low as 75% and the leaves on the trees are just starting to think about changing to the fall colors "brown" and falling off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Wildthings said:


> @Mike1950 Where exactly in Houston will you be coming? PM me if you don't want to post it. You can be in "Houston" and be 60 miles from someone in "Houston". Oh the weather is awesome here in late October 80 - 90° Humidity sometimes as low as 75% and the leaves on the trees are just starting to think about changing to the fall colors "brown" and falling off.


 
I have to get his address- not far from downtown- some area that they are tearin old down and building new. I will get That info. -Pm coming


----------



## DKMD

Not sure which way you'll come through OK, but it's unlikely to be really close to me. If you are gonna be near me, I'd be tickled to meet up for a bite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Mike, I wish for some Walnut and Maple at least 8" wide and 1' long. Don't need anything fancy, plain Walnut and white Maple is fine. Need it to finish out at 4/4. I build these with it. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> Mike, I wish for some Walnut and Maple at least 8" wide and 1' long. Don't need anything fancy, plain Walnut and white Maple is fine. Need it to finish out at 4/4. I build these with it. Tony View attachment 129572



PLAIN

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Actually, on the walnut 9" would be better. Not that I'm being picky or anything........ Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


> Mike, I wish for some Walnut and Maple at least 8" wide and 1' long. Don't need anything fancy, plain Walnut and white Maple is fine. Need it to finish out at 4/4. I build these with it. Tony View attachment 129572


I thought we could get PLAIN wood here .... bring some of that super duper beautiful non plain wood please

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

woodman6415 said:


> I thought we could get PLAIN wood here .... bring some of that super duper beautiful non plain wood please



My work isn't good enough for the super duper stuff, y'all can have that!


----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


> My work isn't good enough for the super duper stuff, y'all can have that!


You will be surprised how good your work will be with the super duper stuff ... I know I was

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

woodman6415 said:


> I thought we could get PLAIN wood here .... bring some of that super duper beautiful non plain wood please



You got it...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> My work isn't good enough for the super duper stuff, y'all can have that!


I will have to buy it. Dont collect the plain stufff.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tclem

Mike1950 said:


> I will have to buy it. Dont collect the plain stufff.


Well buy plenty of plain lol. I'm gonna need a bin full

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

@Mike1950 , after you get that trailer loaded up with wood why don't you bring it over to my place and leave it for a couple days. I'll be sure to wash and wax the trailer and I'll take good care of its contents, very good care of it indeed....

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950

Woodworking Vet said:


> @Mike1950 , after you get that trailer loaded up with wood why don't you bring it over to my place and leave it for a couple days. I'll be sure to wash and wax the trailer and I'll take good care of its contents, very good care of it indeed....



Dern youngins, always tryin to trick the .... wax huh....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

Good coat of wax will help the paint job stand up to that Texas sunshine!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodman6415

rocky1 said:


> Good coat of wax will help the paint job stand up to that Texas sunshine!


I doubt it will help at all ..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

I'll use a camouflaging wax, it'll hide the wood so no one will be tempted to steal it while you're on the road. You let me know when you get to Texas and I'll overnight you the antidote

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem

Wax won't help it. His vehicles were made of solid iron around 1850.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## JR Parks

Just got back in town and saw this.!! @Tony Klepic Tony if you go bring me back some maple burl. Mike can't get a big enough trailer for us all. But.... maybe a few boards. Jim

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

So he'll need to make room to take enough hay for the horses that are pulling the old trailer?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

JR Parks said:


> Just got back in town and saw this.!! @Tony Klepic Tony if you go bring me back some maple burl. Mike can't get a big enough trailer for us all. But.... maybe a few boards. Jim



I'm assuming you meant me and not the other Tony! I can pick you some up no problem. Let the  know what you want and I'll grab it for you. Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Parks

OOOPPS @Tony quick mouse did me in!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Fsyxxx

If your anywhere close to my part of the state I'd love to come meet up for lunch or whatnot. You'll probably be sorta in my hood goin to houston. Central Texas is way better than Houston if you ask me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Fsyxxx said:


> If your anywhere close to my part of the state I'd love to come meet up for lunch or whatnot. You'll probably be sorta in my hood goin to houston. Central Texas is way better than Houston if you ask me.



If I was to pick a spot in Texas to go visit- It would not be Houston butttt Son lives there so off we go. It will be great road trip. Lots of it will be new for one of us- some new for both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fsyxxx

Let me know when you know your route. Prolly driving within 50 miles of my place which is local down here.


----------



## rocky1

If you don't already have one, buy the wife a decent digital SLR camera and a couple SIMM cards, tell her to take pictures until she's tired of clicking the button. You'll be amazed how many turn out truly nice, shooting while flying down the highway. Shot out the truck window at 75 - 78 mph...













I have literally hundreds that turned out beautiful that trip, shooting out the window while riding, BUT... I took over a thousand pictures. Joys of digital, if it isn't a good picture you simply delete it.

And, when you stop and get out, the pictures simply get better.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike Hill

or just mount a gopro on the dash. Then you have movies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

